# Super glue to strengthen snell knots?



## mr max (Apr 17, 2008)

I would appreciate some feed back from members on their use of super glue on snelled knots tied with flourocarbon line.Will it would reinforce my knot & give it a little extra insurance to keep the knot from slipping? Will it harm my line? What type of super glue liquid or gel?


----------



## Fish Scalper (Oct 31, 2009)

Superglue will weaken the line through the chemical reactions, don't use it.


----------



## Bad Bub (Jan 17, 2006)

I've never found a need to super glue a knot. If your knot won't hold on its own, either your tying it wrong or you need to be using a different knot...

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## Shad Rap (Nov 10, 2010)

Fish Scalper said:


> Superglue will weaken the line through the chemical reactions, don't use it.


This isn't true...been using loctite super glue on my flouro-to-braid knots for years...just a dab will do ya...pro's use it too.


----------



## big events (Jul 19, 2013)

Shad Rap said:


> This isn't true...been using loctite super glue on my flouro-to-braid knots for years...just a dab will do ya...pro's use it too.


what knot do you use for this? I have a flouro or mono backing on my braid reels and use a blood knot.


----------



## Shad Rap (Nov 10, 2010)

big events said:


> what knot do you use for this? I have a flouro or mono backing on my braid reels and use a blood knot.


I use the double uni knot on my flouro leaders...you wouldn't need to use a double uni for a backing knot though...but it is the best(personal opinion) flouro leader knot out there...you just want to make sure you loop it around about three more times on the braid side than the flouro side...you don't want the braid side knot to be too small or it may pull through the flouro side...although I've never had this happen...just seems logical.


----------

